# Photo Tourny Theme - Simplicity



## Ben

Basically a picture of anything REALLY simple.....got it? 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine for now:


----------



## MBGraphics

simple enough??

http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/364325902_KaHGX-L.jpg


----------



## Ben

MBGraphics said:


> simple enough??




Do you have anything else? seems a bit busy...


----------



## MBGraphics

To busy?? Vroom's photo of a rusted lock is busier then my photo of a couple flowers...But ok i'll look for somthing else...


----------



## gla3dr

Alright guys. My first entry into one of these tourneys. Here goes:
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv254/gla3dr/P1010616.jpg




Pretty simple I think.


----------



## aviation_man

Just updated mine: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36505585@N07/3554680236/


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

When I ready "Simplicity" I though of this, so I hope it's good for the contest.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Frost/Frost062.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/1071c/dd734a87oulet.jpg


----------



## bass76

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2436/3553921916_bf9460180a_b.jpg


----------



## Ambushed

Wow - Some very good pictures so far


----------



## TFT

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Tomato3-1.jpg


----------



## Ben

MBGraphics said:


> To busy?? Vroom's photo of a rusted lock is busier then my photo of a couple flowers...But ok i'll look for somthing else...



I disagree...His is a lock, and one lock only. It blends with the background well. Very simple with minimal busy-ness...

(IMO) Yours is just doesn't scream "simple" to me. Sure, its a flower(actually two flowers)...but its seems to be a very complex flower(s) with random stems/buds and whatnot. I'm sorry if my reasoning isn't justifiable to you.


----------



## vroom_skies

I could go a step further lol:


----------



## Irishwhistle

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/1343/wherethegreengrassgrows.jpg


I'll resize and re-upload if you want it smaller.


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs27/f/2008/125/8/b/Where_the_Green_Grass_Grows_by_jordannb.jpg
> 
> 
> I'll resize and re-upload if you want it smaller.



I'm having trouble viewing what it is? It won't load and I know my internet connection is fine...


----------



## WeatherMan

Its a big field with **** all in it


----------



## Geoff

http://www.photosbygeoff.com/photos/503625988_QuQRR-X2.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

Bootup05 said:


> Its a big field with **** all in it



Did you mean grass


----------



## Irishwhistle

aviation_man said:


> Did you mean grass



You're both wrong.  

It's actually a wheat field.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1252117 said:
			
		

> http://www.photosbygeoff.com/photos/517920016_6DeeZ-X2.jpg



Your last pic of the water fit a lot better than that...


----------



## aviation_man

Irishwhistle said:


> You're both wrong.
> 
> It's actually a wheat field.




A wheat field is green like grass?


----------



## speedyink

Is there still a spot left?

If there is here's mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

aviation_man said:


> A wheat field is green like grass?



It was early in the year.

http://images.google.com/images?q=g...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...=1&q=spring+wheat&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=


----------



## vroom_skies

Pretty sure we'll have 11 if Omega switches his photo back.


----------



## Ramodkk

Let me in, let me in! 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Ab05lowres.jpg


----------



## WeatherMan

Not by the hair of my chinny chin chin


----------



## Geoff

Ben said:


> Your last pic of the water fit a lot better than that...


Changed back.


----------



## Punk

Talk about a vague subject...


http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/ChurchWindow.jpg


----------



## fmw

I've always strived for simplicity in all my photography.  I think it is the basis for a powerful impact.  Here's a simple scene with plenty of impact.


----------



## fmw

Sometimes simplicity can get complicated and sometimes complicated themes can ooze simplicity.


----------



## fmw

Sometimes just a contrast of a couple of colors can simplify a composition.


----------



## sshaggy

fmw said:


> Sometimes simplicity can get complicated and sometimes complicated themes can ooze simplicity.



Well it looks like graphic vinyl of a street racing car.


----------



## sshaggy

Simply amazing


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> Talk about a vague subject...



Only you Punk, only you...


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> Only you Punk, only you...


Geez, he still whines about the themes.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Only you Punk, only you...





Calibretto said:


> Geez, he still whines about the themes.



Wasn't wining about it, I was just pointing to the fact that you rejected a theme because it was too vague and now you agree on this one...

To be honest, I don't care about how vague the subject is or isn't.


----------



## fmw

sshaggy said:


> Simply amazing



Excellent portrait.


----------



## fmw

sshaggy said:


> Well it looks like graphic vinyl of a street racing car.



It is the door of a car I shot at a custom car show.


----------



## Calibretto

Well, we have way more than 11 entries, which I guess isn't a huge deal, but I assume we're all ready for the poll to be posted.


----------



## gla3dr

I believe so. Whenever you're ready Ben.


----------



## Ben

Really sorry about the delay guys! I was sick for a bit then forgot about the tourny for a few days...but I'm back! Setting up poll now.


----------



## vroom_skies

Your Fired!


----------



## Ben

haha. this made me laugh


----------

